# Help! I need bait!



## Brumbalow (Feb 28, 2015)

I wanna go down to sykes tonight, everywhere in town is sold out of shrimp. Is there anywhere around to get any? Is there anything I can get and habe good luck on? I have a casting net, just not sure what is good to fish with.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Joe pattis 2.99 a pound for 35-40 count shrimp and even better, you can eat your bait if you don't catch anything. I haven't bought bait from a tackle shop in a year or so between patti's and my net for bull minnows and finger mullet.


----------

